
BSD/Linux init with systemd compatibility - jsrjenkins
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jonathan.deboynepollard/Softwares/nosh/
======
brudgers
Interesting past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493926)

